# Recommendation Needed For Meat Slicer



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Every couple of months or so I purchase a 10 pound slab of bacon sent to my home in Colorado - from Alabama. I prefer to slicing it myself. The problem is the rind: occasionally it's very tough to cut/slice through. Can anyone recommend an electric slicer for this operation. It would only be used once or twice every other month.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

If you're only going to be using it a couple of times a month, it might be more economical to rent one.


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

What about an electric knife? It's about the only thing I think they are good for--save cuting styrofoam/foamrubber mattress things (Ithink someone metined that in a post) haha.


they usually run around $20. AND it WOULD do the job.




.............just a thought.









flash


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

instead why not take it to a deli or a rest. you often go to . i am sure they would love to assist you for a modest fee? don't freeze it when you get it / get it fresh that way you can package it the way you want after it is sliced.


----------

